# Mal wieder: Lohnt es sich, wieder in Aion reinzuschnuppern?



## Edoria (23. Juni 2011)

Hey,

ich wollte mal das leidige Thema 'lohnt sich AION?' aufgreifen.

Meine derzeitige Lage ist folgende:
Ich habe AION zu den Betas und zum Release richtig intensiv gespielt. An dem letzten Beta-Weekend (das nur 2 Tage lief und jeder bei lvl 1 anfing und man maximal lvl 30 werden konnte) habe ich direkt auf lvl 30 gespielt - als einer von wenigen.

Nach dem Release habe ich mir auch direkt 2 50er hochgespielt - Templer und Kleriker -- Spielen kann man nicht wirklich sagen, sondern nur gegrindet - bis zu mehrere Stunden am Tag.

Dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf AION, weil man echt nichts machen konnte - sowohl PvP mäßig als auch PvE mäßig.

Ich habe dann vor einigen Monaten nochmal riengeschnuppert und mir wieder einen Kleriker und Templer hochgespielt - Kleriker auf 41, Templer auf 38 mit dem gesamten Daeva-Set + 3 Waffen.
Dann verlies mich wieder die Lust - die solo instanzen fand ich spitze! Aber ich habe mit beiden Charakteren 1 Woche lang die 2. Solo Instanz abgefarmt und ganz genau 1 Drop für ein goldenes Item erhalten - das finde ich ziemlich mager!

---

Nun meine Frage: Derzeit spiele ich WoW, was mir aber zu zeitintensiv wird. Wie schaut's mit AION aus? Kann man dort lvl 55 erreichen, ohne Tagelang zu grinden? Lohnen sich quests inzwischen?

Wie schauts auf level 55 aus? Ist das PvP immernoch so, dass, wenn man einen etwas höheren Rang hat, im ganzen Abyss gejagt wird? Wie schauts mit der Beschaffung von AP aus? Muss man dafür immernoch hauptsächlich PvE Mobs umhauen?

Wie siehts PvE-mäßig aus? Kann man sich dort einigermaßen akzeptables Equipment zusammenfarmen, auch wenn man max 5-10 Std. pro Woche spielt? Oder ist es immernoch so, dass man Wochenlang eine Instanz abfarmen kann, ohne auch nur irgendeinen Drop zu sehen?
Oder ist es nun soweit, dass die Bosse ÜBERHAUPT mal was droppen?
Es wurde ja groß angekündigt, dass die Dropchance erhöht werden sollte...

So, das war's auch schon. 
Und ja, ich habe mir auch schon andere Threads zu dem Thema durchgelesen, aber einige davon sind schon etwas älter... Daher möchte ich euch nun hier fragen.

Gruß


----------



## Cerom (23. Juni 2011)

Die Anzahl der Quests und die Erfahrungspunkzte sowie Kinah dafür sind erheblich angehoben worden. Gerade lief das Doppel-EP-Event aus. Während des Evends hätte ich mühelos mit 10 Stunden Spielzeit von 50 auf 51 gekonnt. Da ich aber erst mal 50 bleiben möchte hieß das für mich (bei 4 Stunden täglich) da ich mich quassi jeden zweiten Tag runter sterben lassen mußte. Dabei habe ich Quests möglichst vermieden. Ist jetzt nicht mehr ganz so schlimm. Aber würde ich leveln wollen, dazu noch Hilfen benutzen wie Lodaamulett dann würde ich trotzdem spätestens jeden zweiten Tag eine Stufe machen. Wenn ich zudem noch überwiegend Instanzen besuche geht es  schon fast zu schnell.

Zum Teil hat sich da nichts geändert, zum Teil hat es sich sehr geändert. Es gibt im Wechsel PVP-Events. Bei diesen Events werden die erhalten AP verdoppelt, die verlorenen vermindert. Bei diesen Events trauen sich dann auch die Offiziere in den Abyss. Läuft kein Event ist es im Abyss wie vorher. Allerdings hat sich das PVP der 55er auch sehr nach Balaura verlagert. Da sind dann teilweise Massenschlachten. AP bekommt man aber immer noch vor allem durch PVE. Allerdings gibt es da wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten als früher. Besonders die Instanz Esoterrasse, bei der man wirklich gut AP bekommt, ist da gut. Wunderschön designt dazu noch.

Die Droprate der Bosse ist extrem angehoben worden. Also an ein gutes PVE Equip heran zu kommen ist sehr erleichtert worden.


----------



## Edoria (23. Juni 2011)

Hey,

ich danke dir für deine ausführliche Antwort und dafür, dass ich nicht geflamed wurde, dass ich wieder das leidige Thema 'wieder anfangen oder nicht' angesprochen habe =P

Darf ich fragen, warum man auf level 50 bleiben möchte? Gibts da spezielle Instanzen o.ä., die man nur mit 50 betreten kann?

Und du sprachst die Instanz an, wo man gut AP abgreifen könne - besteht weiterhin die Beschränkung, dass man viele Instanzen nur einmal am Tag machen kann? Oder hält es sich in einem akzeptablen Rahmen wie z.B. dieser Tempel mit Rotan usw., wo man nur 30mins Lockout hat(te)?

Das mit den Boss-Dropchancen ist natürlich sehr erfreulich


----------



## Cerom (23. Juni 2011)

Level 50 zu bleiben gibt es sehr gute Gründe. In Aion ist es ja nicht wie z.B. in WOW das man nur dann gut ausgerüstet ist wenn man das entsprechende Equipment seiner Stufe hat. Ein Beschwörer der z.B. das komplette 30er PVP Set und dazu noch den 50er PVP Schmuckt trägt ist einem 55er mit 55er PVE-Rüstung überlegen. Es gibt ja ein 30er, ein 40er, und ein 50er PVP-Set. Als Nahkämpfer wäre das 40er Set die bessere Wahl. Man braucht zum einen nicht so viele AP Punkte wie zum Beispiel für das 50er Set, zum anderen ist das verzaubern nur ungefähr ein drittel so teuer.

Also ich zum Beispiel möchte mir mit meinem Templer erst mal das komplette 40er PVP-Set und den 50er PVP-Schmuck holen. Davon fehlt mir nun noch ein Teil der Rüstung und der Schmuck. Aber schon damit bin ich relativ gut ausgestattet so das ich z.B. in der Dreagion meist gewinnen kann. Das bringt recht gut AP. Wenn ich komplett ausgestattezt bin hat auch ein 55er mit guter PVE-Ausrüstung kaum eine Chance. 

Würde ich hingegen so schnell es geht auf 55 leveln wäre meine Ausrüstung da eher Schrott. So etwas habe ich ja schon getan. Dann wird es im PVP eher frustrierend weil man nicht mithalten kann. So ausgestattete 55er haue ich ja jetzt schon leicht um.


----------



## Edoria (23. Juni 2011)

Und auf lvl 50 ist es einfacher an AP zu kommen als auf 55? 
Denn sonst könnte man doch auf 55 leveln mit dem Gammelequipment und dort dann seine 40er Rüstung + 50er Schmuck farmen? Oder stirbt man da viel zu oft, als dass man voran kommt?
Wenn du dann die 40er PvP Rüstung und 50er PvP Schmuck hast, kannst du dann auf 55 leveln und bist den 'normalen' 55ern mit PvE Gear überlegen?
Und ohne die 40er Rüstung + 50er Schmuck Kombo kannst du auf 55 auch nicht viel reißen und kriegst keine Punkte, um dir dann das Equipment zu farmen, richtig?

Ich denke, ich werde bald mal wieder in AION reinschnuppern und mir das alles genau durchlesen 

Ich danke dir für deine ausführlichen Kommentare, jetzt hab ich wieder Lust auf AION =P
Und ich denke mal, dass ich mit meinem vollen Daeva-Set (+ Streitkolben, Schild und Schwert auf je +10) nicht ganz schlecht equipped bin für lvl 38 als Templer


----------



## Cerom (23. Juni 2011)

38 geht gerade noch so mit Deva-Set. Nur werden dir da schon einige mit 30er PVP-Set entgegentreten. Da hast du mit Deva-Set kaum Chancen. Gegen normale 38er allerdings schon. Wobei es mit 38 eh noch nicht alzu sinnvoll ist PVP zu machen. Viele Hightlevel verderben einen da den Spaß.

Spielst du in einer Legion oder mit Freunden die dich mit 55 gut unterstützt wirst du mit 55 schneller an AP kommen als mit 50. Aber, wie in anderen MMO´s auch als Normalspieler eher nicht. Mit blau/goldener PVE-Ausrüstung wirst du nur schwer eine Gruppe finden, im PVP wirst du sehr lange nur Opfer sein.


----------



## Edoria (23. Juni 2011)

hmm.. Okay, gut zu wissen...

Nur frage ich mich - wie kommen Leute auf lvl 38 oder so um den Dreh schon an ein paar 30er Abyss Teile? Farmen die seit lvl 20 nur AP?! (Man kann doch ab 20 erst in den Abyss?)

Zumindest früher waren die PvP-Items EXTREM teuer... Keine Ahnung, wie das heutzutage ist...
Evtl. fange ich dann doch lieber von vorne an - mal schauen.


----------



## Cerom (23. Juni 2011)

Ab 25 kann man in den Abyss. Das Leute mit 38 schon Teile einer PVP Ausrüstung haben liegt an den Monatsbelohnungen. Ab dem ungefähr den 10. Monat gibt es für jeden Char, jeden Monat eine Uralte mächtige Krone. Also auch für Twinks. So eine Krone kann man für 9600 AP eintauschen. Da kommt ganz schön was zusammen


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juni 2011)

Also auch wenn ich in Grund und Boden geflamed werde (was mir allerdings wurscht ist^^)... war AION nicht mal einer der vorausgesagten WoW-Killer? Genau wie WAR oder Rift oder AoC? Warum gibts dann nur bei den Spielen soviele "Lohnt es sich, mal (wieder) reinzuschnuppern?"-Threads? Bei WoW gibt es zwar sicher 1000% mehr Heulerei und Wehklagen über alles mögliche im Spiel und immer mal wieder einige angebliche Aufhörer, denen alles zu schlecht ist, aber es wird ungeachtet dessen weitgehend über das Spiel selbst und seine Inhalte diskutiert - sowohl PvE als auch PvP. Woran liegt das? Es ist hier bei buffed in den Foren kaum möglich, sich vernünftig über die verschiedenen MMOs zu informieren, weil man durch die ganzen Threads mit o.g. Thema förmlich abgeschreckt wird.

Ich will hier nicht WoW in den Himmel loben, Gott bewahre. Es wundert mich nur, dass man z.B. auch im WAR-Forum fast ausschließlich aktuelle (!) Threads mit eben jener "Wiedermalreinschauen-Thematik" findet.



Edoria schrieb:


> Derzeit spiele ich WoW, was mir aber zu zeitintensiv wird.





Cerom schrieb:


> Während des Evends hätte ich mühelos mit 10 Stunden Spielzeit von 50 auf 51 gekonnt.


Man braucht wirklich in Aion mehr als 10 Stunden für ein einziges Level?! Reale Spielstunden? Und dann meint der TE allen Ernstes, ihm würde WoW zu zeitaufwendig, wo grad mit Cata alles noch schneller vonstatten geht...^^

So und nun /flame on oder auch nicht. Wäre halt nur mal interessant zu wissen.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (24. Juni 2011)

Also hier paar Infos:

Stay 50 ist Mist. Du verpasst wenn du keinen anderen high lvl Char hast doch die ganzen Instanzen und damit viel Content der mit 50 beginnt. Stay 50 heißt für dich, da du nciht viel spielen möchtest, einmal täglich in die Dred paar AP bekommen um die PvP Teile zu holen und dann? Ja dann gibt es nicht mehr viel zu tun, außer sich immer wieder in den Tod zu stürzen und Theloab für eine gute Waffe zu gehen. ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass du nach einem Monat im 50er Bereich aufgehört haben wirst, weil es einen einfach nur anödet. 
Mein Tipp also: lvl einfach weiter, besuche die ganzen Instanzen die kommen die natürlich auch AP geben und sammel die so vernünftiges Gear. BTW, lvln dauert etwas länger als in WoW, da es hier diese ganzen accountgebundenen Levelitems nicht gibt. Läuft jedoch ein doppel XP Event geht es wirklich schnell genug, also keine Sorge. Auch solltest du noch beachten, dass es nicht wirklich wichtig ist, schnell 55 zu werden. Gutes Gear gibt es schon davor und wird nicht so schnell wie in WOW ausgewechselt. Dort kannst du dein ganzen erfarmtes Gear wenn du 85 bist sofort in die Tonne werfen.


----------



## Cerom (24. Juni 2011)

Puhh, da solltest du dir aber weitaus mehr durchlesen als diesen Beitrag hier. Das mit dem WoW-Killer war gar nicht mal so falsch. Als Aion hier im Westen, also Europa und Nordamerika vorgestellt wurde war es auch im Grunde so. Wir, gerade in Deutschland denken oft wir sind der Nabel der Welt. Die wenigsten haben auch nur ansatzweise eine Vorstellung davon wie sehr sich das mittlerweile verschoben hat. Die Musik spielt mittlerweile in Asien, der Westen ist schon weit zurückgefallen. Das nur mal so am Rande.

Aion hatte zum Start im Westen schon 3,4 Millionen Spieler. Allerdings in Asien. Im Westen waren dann am ersten Tag  Aion 400.000 mal verkauft worden. Die Erwartungen waren hier Riesengroß. Nur dann setzte eine extreme Enttäuschung ein. Man merkte schnell das da was nicht stimmte. Aion war einfach nur 1 zu 1 aus dem asiatischen Raum übernommen worden. Zudem war die Mittel des westlichen Vertreibers (NCsoft west) kurz vorher massiv eingeschränkt worden. Also Stellen massiv abgebaut worden usw. Wer aufpasste merkte schnell das NCsoft (Korea) eigentlich gar nicht vorhatte eine westanpassung vorzunehmen. Die sorgten nicht mal dafür das  ihre Tochter (NCsoft west) genug Mittel bekam um ausreichend Server und Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung zu stellen. Anscheinend wollten sie nur mal eben eine Resteverwertung vornehmen und aus dem Westen nur einfach soviel Geld wie möglich mitnehmen, dabei aber nichts investieren.

Das Ergebnis zum Start von Aion im Westen war dann auch entsprechend. Es gab extreme Warteschlangen um ins Spiel zu kommen. Die Betrugen so ca. 2 bis 7,5 Stunden. Das Forum von Aion war im Betastatus (da ist es teilweise immer noch). Es gab so gut wie keinen Support und Gamemaster sowieso nicht. Im Spiel machten sich extrem Goldseller und Bots breit weil keinerlei Kontrolle stattfand .Dann kam noch hinzu das es recht wenig Quests gab. Bis ca. Stufe 30 ging es noch, aber auch da mußte man schon suchen, darüber mußte man schon reichlich grinden um weiter zu kommen. Und dann war das leveln sehr zäh und dauerte sehr lange.

Also da hatte NCsoft sehr viel Mist fabriziert und selbst verbockt das ein sehr gutes MMO die meisten extrem enttäuschte. Das ist, denke ich auch der Hauptgrund warum viele heute Aion immer noch sehr schlecht reden. Die Enttäuschung war zu groß.

Beim leveln ist vieles einfacher und es ist auch sehr viel schneller geworden. Trotzdem ist es immer noch nicht wie in WoW wo das Leveln ja mittlerweile nur noch ein kleines Hindernis ist um die Endstufe zu erreichen. Ich würde sagen in Aion levelt man heute ungefähr (vielleicht ein klein wenig schneller) wie damals in Klassik-Wow.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juni 2011)

Ok, danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Aber gerade wenn ich Ceroms Ausführungen so verinnerliche erstaunt mich dieser Zustand (schockieren wäre auch ein annehmbares Wort^^). In sämtlichen Tests (PC Games etc.) stand NICHTS davon, keine Silbe. Nur eben der Spieletest an sich, das wars. Hätten die doch eigentlich auch zu spüren bekommen sollen oder? Naja, ich glaub ich bleibe daher auf jeden Fall noch ein Weilchen bei WoW, ist halt bewährt und auch wenn Cata eine kleine Enttäuschung im Gesamtbild ist, ist es immer noch ein sehr gutes Spiel.

Danke nochmal euch beiden und weiterhin viel Spaß in Aion.^^


----------



## Cerom (24. Juni 2011)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> Also hier paar Infos:
> 
> Stay 50 ist Mist. Du verpasst wenn du keinen anderen high lvl Char hast doch die ganzen Instanzen und damit viel Content der mit 50 beginnt. Stay 50 heißt für dich, da du nciht viel spielen möchtest, einmal täglich in die Dred paar AP bekommen um die PvP Teile zu holen und dann? Ja dann gibt es nicht mehr viel zu tun, außer sich immer wieder in den Tod zu stürzen und Theloab für eine gute Waffe zu gehen. ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass du nach einem Monat im 50er Bereich aufgehört haben wirst, weil es einen einfach nur anödet.
> Mein Tipp also: lvl einfach weiter, besuche die ganzen Instanzen die kommen die natürlich auch AP geben und sammel die so vernünftiges Gear. BTW, lvln dauert etwas länger als in WoW, da es hier diese ganzen accountgebundenen Levelitems nicht gibt. Läuft jedoch ein doppel XP Event geht es wirklich schnell genug, also keine Sorge. Auch solltest du noch beachten, dass es nicht wirklich wichtig ist, schnell 55 zu werden. Gutes Gear gibt es schon davor und wird nicht so schnell wie in WOW ausgewechselt. Dort kannst du dein ganzen erfarmtes Gear wenn du 85 bist sofort in die Tonne werfen.


Ich würde auch nie jemanden raten auf 50 zu bleiben wenn er noch nicht das kennt was danach kommt. Natürlich hatte ich auch schon einen 55er. Den dann aber später gelöscht und neu angefangen. Ich kenne auch den 55er Bereich.

Es gibt übrigens wenig aus dem 55er Bereich den man mit 50 nicht auch machen kann. Esoterrasse und Feuerprobe gehen schon ab 50. Wobei man Feuerprobe natürlich nur eingeshränkt schafft, aber es geht. Auf Talocs Höhle, die ab 51 geht habe ich irgendwie keine Lust. Udas-Tempel, Udas-Tempelgruft, Beshmundirs Tempel und Chantra-Dredgion kann man mit 50 natürlich noch nicht machen. Aber ansonsten geht so ziemlich alles. 

Am liebsten mag ich sowieso die Essoterrase. Die ist einfach nur wunderschön. Und zum Anfang der Instanz hat man sogar die Zeit sie sich etwas genauer anzusehen.


----------



## Cerom (24. Juni 2011)

@Fremder123:

Nein in Spieletests stand kaum was. Wenn du mal die Beiträge da vergleichst solltest du merken das auch zum Anfang, als der große Aion Hip war, Aion eher stiefmütterlich weg kam. Ncsoftz steckte  damals nicht mal Geld in Werbung, oder nur sehr, sehr wenig. Trotzdem verkaufte es sich wie warme Semmel. 

Mittlerweile ist in Aion sehr viel anders. Auch unterscheidet sich mittlerweile die Westversion von der asiatischen erheblich. Ncsoft bekommt nun so langsam wohl mehr Mittel. Ich denke trotz der anfänglichen Verramschung hat Ncsoft asien mitbekommen das der westliche Markt doch sehr interessant ist. Ich glaube das sie damals als Aion in Europa raus kam einfach noch zu sehr von ihren damaligen Flop (Tabula Rasa) geprägt waren. Aber auch vorher hatte sich Ncsoft mit dem Westen immer etwas schwer getan. Linage,  war ja auch nie wirklich erfolgreich im Westen, obwohl es weltweit über 2,5 Millionen Spieler hatte. Lineage II hat sich dann sogar über 18 Millionen mal verkauft. Nur in Europa war es fast unbekannt. Lediglich Guild Wars war im Westen erfolgreich und auch bekannt. 

Zur Zeit ist Aion im Westen die Nummer 3 im Punkte Spielerzahlen. Also ganz so schlecht wie man meint ist es vielleicht doch nicht. Und mit dem Aion vom Anfang nicht mehr wirklich zu vergleichen.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (24. Juni 2011)

Also Wow kann momentan mit Aion nicht mithalten. Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach in alles Bereichen das besser Spiel und anfängliche Probleme die den Spielspaß getrübt haben sind schon längst passé. Die meisten die noch Wow spielen sind ja eigentlich nur ncoh dabei, weil sie Spieler dort kennen mit denne sie gerne Zeit verbringen oder die nicht einfach ein Spiel aufgeben wollen, in welches sie so viele Stinden investiert haben, auch wnen es schon längst wesentlich bessere Alternativen gibt.

Jedenfalls ist Aion ein top Spiel und nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Cerom (24. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde auch niemals Aion gegen WOW eintauschen. Trotz aller Mängel die es in Aion immer noch gibt, WOW kann da einfach nicht gegen an. Für mich ist Aion zur Zeit das beste MMO und mir macht es tierisch Spaß.

Es gibt ja selbst für alte Hasen immer noch neues zu entdecken. Das beste Beispiel ist das Fliegen und Gleiten. Zu Anfang ist es eher ärgerlich. Man hat kaum Flugzeit und es gibt kaum stellen wo man fliegen kann. Wenn einen nicht schon vorher einer einiges erklärt oder zeigt denkt man auch das es fast sinnlos ist. Nur spätestens wenn man dann in den Abyss (ab Level 25) kann und an den ersten Raids teilnimmt wundert man sich. Da heißt es dann plötzlich nun fliegt die ganze Union von der Festung Asteria nach Roah. Obwohl der Flug so ca. 4 bis 5 Minuten dauert kommen da fast alle mit mehr als der Hälfte ihrer Flugzeit an. 

Oder noch gravierender ist das Gleiten. Man hat in den späteren leveln ja schon gelernt das man es nutzen kann um Wege schneller zurück zu legen. Aber so wirklich hilfreich war es nicht. Spätestens dann mit level 50 und wenn man die Miraju Questreihe (bei den Asmodiern die Fenrisquest) angeht wundert man sich. Der Questgeber steht dann plötzlich an Stellen  wo man gar nicht hinkommt. Spätestens da sollte man dann merken das die Gebiete, wie Gebirge und Schluchte, wo man früher dachte die sind nur Zierde und nicht betretbar durchaus Sinn haben außer nur die Landschaft zu verschönern. Plötzlich merkt man das es Aufwinde und Windströmungen gibt, die wenn man sie mal kennt einen erblich größere Einblicke geben. In Balaurea wird es dann noch spürbarer. Nicht nur die Windkanäle kann man meist nur mit gleiten erreichen.

Also Aion ist wirklich ein tolles Spiel. Und ich freue mich schon auf 3.0. Housing, Reittiere, Unterwasserwelten sind schon Sachen die mich sehr neugierig machen. Ich kenne kein anderes MMO das mir derart viel bietet.


----------



## jeef (24. Juni 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Lediglich Guild Wars war im Westen erfolgreich und auch bekannt.
> 
> Zur Zeit ist Aion im Westen die Nummer 3 im Punkte Spielerzahlen. Also ganz so schlecht wie man meint ist es vielleicht doch nicht. Und mit dem Aion vom Anfang nicht mehr wirklich zu vergleichen.



GW ist kein NCSoft-Spiel ( lediglich Publisher) und war würde ich durch ist austauschen 
Nr.3 Stimmt nicht außer du gehst von P2P-Onlyspielen aus


----------



## Cerom (24. Juni 2011)

Siehst du das nicht etwas zu verbissen ? Guild Wars ist von ArenaNet. Allerdings ist ArenaNet ein Tochterunternehmen von Ncsoft, deshalb wird es auch von Ncsoft vertrieben.

Ich gehe natürlich nicht von P2P-Onlyspielen aus. Ich meinte nur MMOs die nicht free for play sind


----------



## spamkiller (24. Juni 2011)

mal ne dumme frage aber woher nehmt ihr den die genauen Zahlen der MMO-spieler?




ich kenn da nur http://www.xfire.com/games/# und da is Aion unter den mmos entweder platz 2 oder 3.


----------



## jeef (24. Juni 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Siehst du das nicht etwas zu verbissen ? Guild Wars ist von ArenaNet. Allerdings ist ArenaNet ein Tochterunternehmen von Ncsoft, deshalb wird es auch von Ncsoft vertrieben.



Wollte lediglich damit auf dein Westlich"erfolgreich" hinaus. Das Spiel ist halt auch für diesen Markt gedacht.
Deshalb passte es halt nicht das war alles 

@spamkiller
die zahlen weiß auch keiner aber man kann sie sich mehr oder weniger grob denken
besonders wenn man alle schonmal gespielt hat


----------



## Cerom (25. Juni 2011)

spamkiller schrieb:


> mal ne dumme frage aber woher nehmt ihr den die genauen Zahlen der MMO-spieler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch relativ einfach im Zeitalter von Google und Co. Erster Anlaufpunkt ist Wikipedia. Auch wenn dort die angaben mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, man hat schon von da aus genug links und Anhaltspunkte wo man weiteres oder genaueres erfährt.

Wobei es doch gar nicht wirklich auf die genauen Zahlen ankommt. Ich denke da wird auch in den Veröffentlichungen genug geschummelt oder zumindest seltsam gerechnet. Es gibt z.B. einige Diskussionen drüber wie Blizzard auf 12 Millionen Spieler für WOW kommt. Aber ob es nun 6 Millionen oder 12 Millionen sind ist doch, in dem Beispiel, völlig uninteressant. Es ist ein verdammt gutes Geschäft für Blizzard

Und ob Platz 2 oder 3 oder 5. Die Spiele sind geschäftlich erfolgreich genug um sie weiter zu entwickeln, zumindest sie zu pflegen.


----------



## spamkiller (25. Juni 2011)

naja Verkaufszahlen und aktuelle Spielerzahlen is meiner Meinung nach nen recht großer Unterschied, da nehm ich echt lieber Statistiken von xfire zur hand wenn ich sehn will wie häufig es im verhältnis zu anderen Spielen in Europa gespielt wird.


----------



## jeef (26. Juni 2011)

spamkiller schrieb:


> naja Verkaufszahlen und aktuelle Spielerzahlen is meiner Meinung nach nen recht großer Unterschied, da nehm ich echt lieber Statistiken von xfire zur hand wenn ich sehn will wie häufig es im verhältnis zu anderen Spielen in Europa gespielt wird.


Xfire ist da nicht wirklich geeignet 

League of Legends
160588 	#1

World of Warcraft
137306 	#2

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
126428 	#3 

wie du hier schon dran siehst


----------



## spamkiller (26. Juni 2011)

naja und was soll daran falsch sein? sind immerhin die Spielstunden und nicht die Spieler die du hier angegeben hast




ist natürlich auch klar das nicht jeder xfire nutzt aber bei ner Bundestagsumfrage z.B. werden ja auch nicht alle befragt sondern nur aus ner klerinen Menge an Befragten  nen Trend abgelesen.

Von daher denk ich schon das die Zahlen im groben richtig sind.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (27. Juni 2011)

Ist doch egal wie viele Leute spielen. Mein Server ist voll, Gegner gibt es genug und Spieler für Instanzen findet man um jede erdenkliche Uhrzeit


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Juli 2011)

hab nach all den jahren mal wieder reingeschaut und die server sind tatsächlich ziemlich gut gefühlt, also da kann man sich nicht beschweren

was mich aber stört ist diese skinanapassung des equipts..so rennt ein gladi mit jeans! pullover und sportschuhen durch die gegend, hat aber in wirklichkeit irgend ne fette plattenrüssi an, sowas passt mir garnich...vorallem..jeans un pullover...wtf...

die pets sind einfach nur albern, aber gut aion war schon immer albern

die performence verbesserung ist immernoch nicht von statten gegangen....so ruckelt bei mir aion immernoch wie hölle in gebieten mit höher aufkommenden spielerzahlen während kurioserweise auf dem pc meines bruders der viel schlechter von der hardware ist als meiner läuft aion optimal...schlicht die anpassung an die internetcaffee pc´s in korea ist immernoch da und aion ist noch lange nicht komplett mit allen komponenten kompartibel..so ist das mehr ein glücksgriff ob aion bei dir gut läuft oder nicht...was für scheiß programmierung steht

dass jetzt einem neu levelnden char sachen in den arsch geschoben werden find ich auch total überdrüssig..so kriegt man mit lvl 25 eine GOLDENE waffe! ..und braucht dann lange keine neue mehr..und lauter gadgets wie tränke, schriftrollen im überschuss..früher musste ich für sowas wirklich verdammt viel machen...und diese nebelrüstungshändler die einen gutes equip für vergleichsweise wenig geld übergeben ist auch totaler schwachsinn....so ist mein sammeltrieb während dem leveln schon komplett weg

das leveln ist in aion jetzt noch schlimmer geworden als vorher, klar es geht schneller, ober grinden ohne sammeltrieb ist nun wirklich die hölle, früher wusste man wenigstens dass es nicht NUR fürs leveln gut war

im großen und ganzen..das leveln in aion hat sich verschlimmbessert, von neuem grafikgerüst ist garnichts zu sehen und auch wenns questlog voll ist, ist alles einfach nur schlichte grinderei


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juli 2011)

Was für nen Mist du schreibst   

Sicherlich sind viele Quests Kill- und Sammelquests, aber das ist doch bei den meisten Spielen so oder?

Bezüglich der Skinnanpassungen: Das ist eines der besten Features in AIon und sorgt für absolute Gestaltungsfreiheit. Das dir manche Skins nicht gefallen kann ja ok sein, aber das ist 100& kein negativer Punkt. Aber ok du willst wohl alles grundlos schlechtreden wie mir scheint   

Auch ist AIon sicherlich kein Spiel wo einem alles in den Arsch geschoben wird. Wie kann man nur so eine dumme Aussage treffen? Weil man einem low Lvl Char eine goldene Waffe schenkt die man bis einem bestimmten Level tragen darf, um ihm etwas das Questen zu vereinfachen? Was für eine eingeschränkte Sichtweise ist denn das? Auch tut man sammeln um etwas Kinah nebenbei zu verdienen und seinen Sammelskill hochzuspielen. Warum sollte der also eingeschränkt sein? Weil man nun nicht ständig Rollen kaufen muss sondern auch paar geschenkt bekommt?

Was ich auch noch zum Questen sagen wollte ist, dass ich in Aion wesentlich entspannter und angenehmer am lvln bin als zB in WoW: Grund dafür sind nicht nur die Fülle an Spielern die man trifft, mit denen man gemeinsam losziehen kann, sondern weil es einfach wesentlich schneller geht als früher, wegen der stark angehobenen EP bei der Questabgabe, QUestfülle usw.

Mein Tipp an dich: Lass Aion, spiel Tera oder so und bleib bitte dort Trolls brauchen wir hier nicht


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juli 2011)




----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Juli 2011)

töte 50 mobs hier und töte 50 mobs da ist keine quest, das ist grind, in anderen spielen läufts auch aufs töten hinaus, aber das kann man wesentlich besser machen als bei aion, weil man keine fülle von quests annimmt und erstmal ne stunde im kreis läuft und alles killt was einem über dem weg läuft und das ganze dann fröhlich bis max 

und ja dein tolles skinänderunsfeature ist wirklich der burner, ich steh drauf in nem fantasy spiel irgendwelche bikini-chicks und sämtliche kleidungen aus dem 21 jahrundert zu bewundern..wo bleiben dann die mopeds, autos und gatlingguns?

und wenn man nem low level char ne goldene waffe und co. EINFACH SO gibt, wie nennt man das dann wenn nicht "in den a***" geschoben"??..und denke ich liege mit meinem ausdruck goldrichtig 


also verdürck dich mal lieber ganz schnell kleiner fanboy


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juli 2011)

Warum darf es in einem Fantasy Spiel keine Sommermode geben? 
Warum darf man Neueinsteigern nicht eine gute Waffe für paar Level geben, damit sie angenehmer lvln können?

Was die Quests anbelangt, nun habe ich Warhammer gespielt, WoW und auch mal Rift angetestet. Killquests und Sammelquests haben sich nie unterschieden. Höchstens WoW hat mal die ein oder andere besondere Quest gehabt, wie zB setz dich an die Kanone und töte x Gegner usw, aber so groß waren die Unterschiede nicht. Auch finde ich das Questen allgemein immer recht langweilig egal wie sie gestaltet sind und freue mich, wenn ich den Mist endlich durch habe 

Aber wie gesagt, du willst nur provozieren weil dich das scharf macht oder so. Finde ich ok, viel Spaß damit und troll dich ruhig weiter, nenn mich Fanboy und versuch mich doch noch irgendwie zu beleidigen. Jedoch wird das nichts daran ändern, dass deine angesprochene Kritik einfach dumm ist. Sicherlich finde ich hat Aion Mankos die vielleicht mal verbessert werden,aber dies trifft bei jedem Spiel zu.

Naja also schlaf gut und viel Spaß noch beim trollen. Hoffe es bereichert dein Leben auch weiterhin


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Juli 2011)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> Jedoch wird das nichts daran ändern, dass deine angesprochene Kritik einfach dumm ist.



das einzigste was hier dumm ist, ist deine gegenargumentation 

maaammi er hat mein spiel beleidigt er ist doof 

man man man 

immer diese fanboys..immer wieder leichtes spiel


----------



## paradox2412 (4. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das einzigste was hier dumm ist, ist deine gegenargumentation
> 
> maaammi er hat mein spiel beleidigt er ist doof
> 
> ...



Da hat sich grad jemand selbst als Troll geouted   

Deine Argumente sind keine^^ WoW Kiddie....zisch ab und troll dich in dein Spiel


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Juli 2011)

ich spiel zwar kein WoW, aber das wäre wohl trotzdem ein ernst zu nehmenderes game als aion und das hat schon was zu heißen


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (4. Juli 2011)

Ach Paradox mach dir nichts draus. Dieser Typ lechzt verzweifelt nach Aufmerksamkeit (worauf auch seine 1500+ Beiträge hier deuten) und versucht doch alles nur schlechtzureden. Lass ihn einfach trollen und sich dabei glücklich fühlen. Wer wirklich was über Aion wissen will hört eh nicht auf solche Personen. Von daher, einen schönen Tag noch allen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Juli 2011)

ich wüsste nicht irgendwo gelogen zu haben, alles entspricht den tatsachen, dafür...steh ich mit meinem namen xD

von wegen troll, einfach nur jemand der die bittere wahrheit ausspricht und hier gibts halt einige fanboys die diese so gut es geht verschleiern wollen


----------



## Alyshra (7. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> töte 50 mobs hier und töte 50 mobs da ist keine quest, das ist grind, in anderen spielen läufts auch aufs töten hinaus, aber das kann man wesentlich besser machen als bei aion, weil man keine fülle von quests annimmt und erstmal ne stunde im kreis läuft und alles killt was einem über dem weg läuft und das ganze dann fröhlich bis max
> 
> und ja dein tolles skinänderunsfeature ist wirklich der burner, ich steh drauf in nem fantasy spiel irgendwelche bikini-chicks und sämtliche kleidungen aus dem 21 jahrundert zu bewundern..wo bleiben dann die mopeds, autos und gatlingguns?
> 
> ...



Uii, dann bist du der Hasser? 

"Töte 50 Mobs hier und töte 50 mobs da ist keine Quest, das ist Grind"

Also ist WoW nach deiner Meinung auch ein "Grind" Spiel? Es gibt, bzw. gab genug Quests, die genauso waren .. z.B. Scherbenwelt? Nehm 20 Quests an, dreh eine Runde und dann kannst du alle wieder abgeben.

Und das man einmal einen Goldenen Gegenstand als Neuling bekommt ist nun auch so schlimm?! Ich hab mich richtig drauf gefraut, als ich mit 25 eine Waffe vom Event bekommen habe ...

Ich denke mal, kein Spiel ist für die Ewigkeit, aber zwischendurch mal reinschauen lohnt sich allemale. So eine 14 tägige Gamecard kostet doch nur 6 Euro. 
Aber in einem muss ich dir rechte geben, diese Badeklamotten oder auch "Bärenkostüme" sind lächerlich und haben in so ein Spiel nichts verloren. Für ein Event, wo die Gegenstände 14 Tage haltbar sind, würde es ja noch gehen, aber sont? Nein Danke ...


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (7. Juli 2011)

Ach komm das nette Bärenkostüm hatte man doch nur kurzzeitig wnen man eines dieser Bonbons gegessen hat. Ist doch ganz lustig gewesen   
Ich sehe es jedoch auch so. Ein Spiel spielt man nicht immer ewig. Wenn ich keine Lust auf Aion habe, zocke ich zB Shogun oder was anderes. Auch wenn ich momentan noch einiges in Aion erreichen möchte, sollte man von solchen Spielen immer mal wieder eine Pause nehmen, wenn man eigentlich keinen Spaß mehr an den zB Instanzen oder Dailys hat, sondern sie nur aus Zwang wegen den Belohnungen bzw Marken tut. Dann schnappt man sich lieber paar Tage ein anderes Spiel und schon bald kehrt die Lust auf den anderen Kram wieder zurück.


----------



## Eldol (9. Juli 2011)

Moin,

kurze frage, mich reizt Aion gerade ziemlich, habe nun Aion die Open beta gespielt und mir Aion direkt geholt, meine frage nun.... kann ich mir gefahrlos einen monat kaufen ohne irgendwelche erweiterungen zu besitzen?


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (9. Juli 2011)

Ja kannst du, da das erste große Update, 2.0 umsonst aufgespielt worden ist und nicht als kaufpflichtiges Addon vermarktet wurde.


----------



## Alyshra (11. Juli 2011)

Alle Erweiterungen sind kostenlos, falls dein Geldbeutel etwas schmal ist, kann ich dir eine 14 tägige Gamecard empfehlen :-)


----------



## Jenna Jameson (18. Juli 2011)

also was mich an aion stört ist, das es so verdammt linear ist. 
hatte auch so oft mein account reaktiviert und bin letztenendes wieder zu wow zurück.

die welt in wow ist einfach viel freier, man hat mehr möglichkeiten...in aion lauf ich immer nur einen weg und das wars.
für mich ist die offene welt sehr wichtig in einem mmo, sonst wäre es keins. ist aber meine meinung.

ich spiele kein wow mehr, aber ich denke einfach das es kein mmo gibt was wow das wasser reichen kann.


----------



## MrBlaki (18. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich muss aber auch zugeben das Jeans nicht wirklich ins Fantasy Setting passen...ich spiele kein Aion, WoW oder irgendein anderes MMO (warte auf SW:TOR) aber mich würde es auch stören, wenn aufeinmal jemand in Jeans und Bikini in einem Fantasy MMO rumrennt...vorallem wenns ein dauerzustand ist und die Klamotten die gleichen Stats wie zb eine Plattenrüsssi haben Oo


----------



## paradox2412 (18. Juli 2011)

Tja und genau deshalb spielt ihr 2 auch nicht Aion.  Jedem das seine, mir persönlich gefällt es ganz gut und Bikinis stören mich nicht im geringsten. Jeder hat eben so seine eigenen Vorstellungen und das betrifft nicht nur MMOs.


----------



## Type your name here (18. Juli 2011)

Ich habe lieber Kimonos und Bikinis, wo ich meinen Charakter Rüstungs/Gesichts/Statur-technisch frei Individualisieren kann.....

und nicht wie der nächte t-x (x=eine beliebige Zahl) tragende Spinner aussehen muss


----------



## Ascalonier (19. Juli 2011)

Das wird ja immer besser,die Änderungen  mit 2.5 sieht die Grafik und das Interface jetzt besser aus. Freue mich schon auf 2.6 mit den neuen Fertigkeiten  und Combos.
3.0 gibt es Pets zum reiten.


----------



## paradox2412 (19. Juli 2011)

Jaaaaa, und manche sind auch noch 2 Sitzer    Love it <3


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (19. Juli 2011)

Zweisitzer echt? Habe da noch keine screens gesehen bis jetzt.


----------



## paradox2412 (19. Juli 2011)

Kann man hier sehen....is bischen schlecht weils aus dem Video ist.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (19. Juli 2011)

Ach egal, trotzdem danke für den netten Screen. Das sieht nun mal wirklich nett aus.


----------



## Syrelos (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte mal vor etwas länger Zeit Aion aus dem Schrank geholt und wieder gespielt. Nach 3 Tagen hab ich es wieder beiseite gepackt. Damals hatte ich die Open Beta + 2 Monate gespielt. Dann wurde mir das Spiel viel zu ätzend. 
Es gab keine Quest mehr, EP gabs nur über grinden (und man musste viel grinden) und man flog durch den Abyss und zack wurde man von jmd der viel höherleveliger war umgehauen. Man kam einfach nicht mehr richtig weiter. Daran geändert hat es meiner Meinung nach nichts. Ich saß wieder da, hab 25 da getötet und 15 da etc. Soweit nicht das Problem (und ich hab da nichts gegen) aber wenn ich auf einen Mob 3 min rumhacke und er dann erst zu Boden geht. Sry, aber das ist mir zuviel... Ich glaub ich bin in 2 Tagen (ich war krank und hab auch mal 2-3 stündchen mehr gespielt) gerade mal aus dem Startgebiet gekommen... Was ich damit sagen will ist, ich muss nicht nach einer Woche im Endcontent sein, aber wenn ich vllt 2 h am Tag spiele, dann renne ich erst nach nem halben Jahr im Endcontent rum? Gut vllt auch ein Monat früher, aber hey ich spiele ein MMO weil ich die Story, Layout und den Inhalt sprich Content gut finde. Nur leider hab ich keine Lust (oder auch Geduld) erst lange dafür stupide "ich-haue-sehr-langsam-mobs-um-aber-dafür-ganz-schön-viele" quests zu machen um in den richtigen Content zu kommen, wo es dann acuh mal richtig abgeht. Außerdem ist Aion teilweise echt kitschig und Hello Kittie lastig  aber jedem bekanntlich seins


----------



## trio1276 (20. Juli 2011)

naja ich habe auch aion gespielt und muss sagen war gladi 47 und das leveln ist absolut das aller letzte das ist doch krank wenn mann von 46 bis 47 12 tage brauch also wenn ihr mich fragt ich würde es nicht reaktiviren mann muss mal über legen habe letztes jahr oktober auf gehört und ist nicht mal patch 3.0 drausen das ist einfach nur schwach von ncsoft scheiss grind spiel und für die jenigen die neu im game sind will ich nur eins sagen das spiel ist sehr zeit intensiv denn könnt ihr auch gleich eve zocken und ohne leute brauch mann eh kein mmo spielen so jetzt habe ich mal mein senf gegeben


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (20. Juli 2011)

Haha ich habe mich echt totgelacht. 2 nacheinanderfolgende Flamethreads von der gleichen Person, die sich sogar die Mühe macht extra zum flamen sich noch einen weiteren Account heute hier zu erstellen. Du bist echt der Knaller.   Bisschen frische Luft würde dir sicher gut tun glaube ich. Auch wäre es schlauer gewesen, dich in beiden Antworten zu diesem Thema, nicht nur über das angeblich sooo langwierige leveln nur zu beschweren. Schlecht ist auch, dass du deinen letzten Satz immer mit einem Smiley beendest. Den hättest du dir doch auch einmal sparen können.



> letztes jahr oktober auf gehört und ist nicht mal patch 3.0 drausen



OMG jetzt mal im Ernst: wenn du schon einfach nur flamen möchtest gebe dir doch etwas Mühe. Mitte September kam das eigentlich kostenlose Addon 2.0 raus. Momentan sind wir in EU auf 2.6 (in paar Tagen) und 2.7, welches den Pvp Content durch Arenen erweitert, in Korea. Seit 2.0 Haben wir also auch neuen Content bekommen. Das 3.0 noch nicht erschienen ist, ist doch absolut egal, solange an dem Spiel gearbeitet wird und es sich weiterentwickelt.



> aber wenn ich auf einen Mob 3 min rumhacke und er dann erst zu Boden geht. Sry, aber das ist mir zuviel



Auch wieder so eine dumme Sache die du von dir gibst. Wie kann man sich im Startgebiet befinden und 3 Min auf nem Mob hauen ohne das er down geht? Hast du Probleme bei deiner Feinmotorik? Kannst du nicht richtig auf Tasten klicken oder die Maus bedienen oder was war da los? 
Übrigens hat man das Startgebiet in spätestens 8 STunden durch und das wnen man noch schön Essenzsammeln dabei skillt und die Aussicht genießt.



> das ist doch krank wenn mann von 46 bis 47 12 tage brauch



Nur 12 Tage, boah du warst ja ganz schnell. Ich brauchte mindestens 1 Monat und habe dabei 5 Stunden täglich gelevelt um das zu schaffen 


Naja Leute, abgesehen von unserem netten troll da oben, empfehle ich jedem einfach mal einen Blick reinzuwerfen, wenn man seit 2.0 oder release nicht mehr gespielt hat und einem andere MMOS momentan keinen Spaß machen. Sicherlich hat Aion auch Bereiche in denen es was ändern und verbessern könnte, aber das ist in allen Spielen so. Was mich jedenfalls momentan am meisten freut ist nicht die neue Soloini die mit 2.6 kommt usw, sondern eher 2.7 und die ganzen coolen Arenen die auf uns zukommen und den momentanne PvP Content erweitern.


----------



## Type your name here (20. Juli 2011)

@Syrelos/trio

Jaja solche leute hab ich zum fressen gerne...ordentlich rummaulen wie scheiße doch alles ist aber dann mit dem satz "jedem das seine" beenden...

Natürlich sind 90% der quests nunmal kill/sammel quests, und?
Wenn du 3 minuten an einem mob sitzt stehst du etwa mit dem rücken zum mob oder machst einfach autohit drauf, bzw hast du den sinn der Kombo atacken nichmal ansatzweise verstanden.

Auch wenn du "nur" 2 stunden pro tag oder wie viel auch immer Zeit hast zum spielen, ist das nicht das problem des Spiels.....

*.....es ist DEIN problem und mehr auch nicht....*

Wenn du ein Casual game willst wo du 80...oh mom....85 lvl hast und pro tag ca 3-8 lvl mit mehr oder weniger auch nur gegrinde haben willst dann rate ich dir zu dem Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben..

und ich meine nicht W.A.R


----------



## paradox2412 (20. Juli 2011)

@ xontroulis-rocks 

Ich musste soooo lachen bei deinem Post. Einfach nur geil geschrieben. Hätte ich nicht besser machen können.   

Gut gekontert.   

LG
para


----------



## CoHanni (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo



ich würde dir auch raten, mal wieder reinzuschnuppern. Das Grafik-Update sowie die Tatsache, dass hier jetzt auch Highlevler helfen können, ohne das du Ep´s oder Dropps verlierst(und im Gegenzug der Highlevler dafür auch etwas bekommt(ist ne Daily), kann man auch viel besser um Hilfe bitten(Egal ob Gilde oder generell)), war eine gute Änderung(sofern dich Grafikänderungen interessieren^^).


Das Einzige was mich wieder abgeschreckt hat bzw warum ich nach 15 Tagen wieder aufhörte, war, dass man kein Riss-PvP mehr in Morheim/Eltnen machen kann.... Aion hat gerade mit dem Riss-PvP geworben als es rauskam und jetzt? Wurde es rausgenommen bzw gepatcht, nur weil ein paar beim Kauf des Spiels nicht gelesen haben, WAS alles in dem Spiel passieren kann......

Falls du aufgrund des Riss-PvP´s gerne Aion gespielt hast, dann bleib lieber fern davon, das verursacht momentan nur Kotzkrämpfe.....


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (21. Juli 2011)

@paradox2412: Hehe, so einen Mist darf man ja auch nicht wortlos stehen lassen   

@CoHanni: Naja man ist halt einen Kompromiss eingegangen. Zuvor war es einfach so, dass jeder der angefangen hatte zu spielen ab zB Eltnen von 30er +10 Deva-Set-Trägern gegankt wurde. Es ist nicht Sinn eines Spiels glaube ich, den kleinen Chars schon in dem Bereich den Spaß mit solchen Aktionen zu verderben. Man hat gegen diese Spieler einfach keien Chance gehabt und ist ihnen total  ausgeliefert gewesen, weil man in dem Gebiet einfach questen  muss und nicht zB nach Theobomos gehen kann, wenn es zu stressig wird. Jedoch hat NCsoft gemerkt, dass man so keine Kunden halten kann und darauf reagiert.
Nun hat sich das Ganze zum Glück etwas verschoben und man hat jede 2te Woche Risse in zB Heiron, die man benutzen kann ohne einen Schwächungsdebuff zu bekommen. So kann man trotz der Risse gut lvln und im Content weiterkommen, ohne große Frustphasen zu haben wie es zuvor der Fall war.
Positiv an dem Ganzen ist auch, dass somit der lower Abyss wieder mehr an Bedeutung gewonnen hat und die ganzen Ganker, die zuvor nur schlechter equippte Spieler am jagen waren, dort nun häufiger auf Gleichgesinnte treffen, wofür der Abyss ja auch da sein soll.


----------



## Cerom (21. Juli 2011)

Also ich denke jeder der Aion so kennt wie es heute ist wird bestätigen können es ist ein gutes und rundes Spiel. Für mich gibt es zur Zeit kein MMO das mir so viel bietet und so viel Spaß macht. Aber Zweiteres ist eben Geschmacksache. 

Aion macht Spaß, es gibt genug zu tun, die Server sind voll, die Spielerzahlen steigen. Und ständig wird etwas getan, das meiste sind Verbesserungen. Was will man mehr ?

Ich bin mir absolut sicher, wäre Aion zum Start in Deutschland so gewesen wie es heute ist, wäre es auch der große Erfolg gewesen den die Meisten erwarteten. Die damaligen Fehler von Ncsoft waren leider nur zu extrem. Deshalb ist Aion nur ein Erfolg, nicht der Riesenerfolg der es hätte sein können. Aber ich denke nicht das dies ein Nachteil ist. 

Übrigens lese ich auch im offiziellen Forum nicht mehr diese Beiträge wo irgendwer wieder mal kündigen will weil irgend etwas am Spiel so gravierend schlecht ist das er es nicht mehr aushält. Natürlich gibt es Unzufriedenheit. Dem einen geht z.B. das leveln zu langsam, dem anderen zu schnell. Der eine findet es gibt zu viel PVP, der andere beschwert sich es gibt zu wenig. Nur anscheinend sind all solche Probleme nicht so gravierend das deswegen wer ankündigt Aion sei Mist. Ich denke so etwas spricht sehr dafür das Ncsoft doch gelungen ist einen guten Kompromiß zu finden.


----------



## Syrelos (21. Juli 2011)

@xontibla und alle anderen die sich angegriffen fühlen
also 1.) bin ich (zu eurem Leidwesen) nicht dieselbe Person, wie der post unter mir und/oder über mir.
2.) weiß ich nicht ob du/ihr alle Kritik und Flame nicht unterscheiden kannst/könnt 
3.) habe ich nicht behauptet das AION Scheiße ist, geschweige denn das ich an dem Spiel "herummaule"...
4.) wenn jemand fragt, ob er gerne Aion wieder anfangen soll oder nicht, dann erwartet derjenige konstruktive Kritik/Lob etc. und die Meinung anderer. Somit kommt es auch vor, dass einige etwas gutes berichten, andere wiederum etwas negatives. Ich gehöre nunmal zudenen die es nicht gut finden, aufgrund meiner persönlichen Einstellung/Meinung. Zudem habe ich mich auch so artikuliert, dass nicht jeder Satz mit Scheiße, alles Kacke und ihr seid sowieso alle Noobs beginnt, endet oder gar enthält. Was wiederum auf konstruktive Kritik schließt und nicht auf die angenommene Beleidigung etc. Vielleicht hat es der/die ein oder andere als einen Angriff auf seine persönliche Meinung zum Spiel gesehen. Keine Angst, es ist nur ein Spiel und ich viel euch nicht von eurem Gegenteil überzeugen. Ich akzeptiere ja auch das ihr es gut, toll und einfach nur spitze findet. Somit erwarte ich dasselbige auch von euch. Übrigens deshalb auch der letzte Satz mit "jedem das seine" 
5.) okay dann waren es keine 3min. Vllt hätte ich schreiben sollen es waren "gefühlte" 3 Minuten... Okay akzeptiert...
Fakt ist, dass es mir (Achtung!!!) PERSÖNLICH doch etwas zu langwierig ist. Und ja, dass ist dann mein Problem. Aber es geht nicht um mein Problem, sondern um den Eindruck den es macht. Und nichts anderes ist in diesem Thread gefragt.
Mir geht es nicht darum, den Threadersteller davon zu überzeugen, dass er nicht Aion spielen soll. Von mir aus, kann er es gerne tun.
Ist nun wieder alles gut?
Zerreißt doch nicht immer gleich Leute, die nicht diesselbe Meinung mit euch teilen...


----------



## paradox2412 (22. Juli 2011)

Nun gut, der fairnes halber und weil du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, dein vorher Geschriebenes selbst ein bischen kritisch zu sehen, .... ich find deine jetzige Aussage geht in Ordnung. Ja natürlich darf man auch negatives berichten wenn einem etwas an Aion nicht passt. Du musst aber zugeben das dein erster Post an manchen Stellen ein Tick zu hart formuliert war. 
Was mir aber nicht gefällt, und das ist jetzt nur MEINE Meinung, diese gefühlten 3 min Kampfzeit pro Mob.
Jetzt mal ernsthaft...es sind vielleicht 20-30 sek. wenn es hochkommt, und das auch nur in höheren Leveln. Nur ich frage dich, ich welchem MMO oder Rollenspiel geht das schneller? Also ich kenne keines. Deshalb wundert es mich das du das als Grund angibst.Aber wie du schon sagts, jedem das seine.   

@ Cerom...deinen Post kann ich nur unterschreiben. 

Aion ist schon sehr gut geworden über die Zeit, hoffen wir mal das es so positiv weitergeht und das vielleicht doch der ein oder andere es sich nochmal anschaut.

in diesem Sinne und weil ich müde bin
LG
para


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (22. Juli 2011)

Was mich eher gestört hat Syrelos ist einfach diese übertriebene Darstellung von einem angeblich so zeitaufwendigen leveln, welches einfach nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Auch muss ich sagen, verstehe ich es nicht, wie jemand über ein Spiel ein Urteil fällen kann, der wie selbst beschrieben, gerade mal aus dem Startgebiet gelevelt hat. Du hast ja überhaupt nichts vom Content mitbekommen. Das die mops nicht nach einem Schlag auf dem Boden liegen ist auch normal. Das extrem schnelle kinderleichte leveln, gibt es nur in WoW und dauch nur dann, wnen du das ganze Levelgear hast. Jedoch macht dies auch dort Sinn, da man an gutes Gear wirklich erst im Endlevel rankommt. In Aion hast du schon wesentlich früher Möglichkeiten Gear zu holen, welches du sogar auf Stufe 55 noch locker tragen kannst.
Aion sollte man genießen und nicht wie in WoW verzweifelt versuchen schnellstmöglich das Endlevel zu erreichen, weil erst dort das richtige Spiel beginnt.


----------



## Aargoroth (23. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin erst seit 3 Wochen dabei Aion zu spielen , und muss sagen : Es macht laune. Gut , ich wurd erstma quasi mit Möglichkeiten erschlagen als ich dann zum ersten mal nach Sanktum durfte , und lerne auch jetzt noch jeden Tag neues dazu. Es ist halt doch ne gute Kante anders als *in Deckung geh* WoW . Aber das ist auch gut so. Was die lvlgeschwindigkeit angeht , find ich es doch recht ausgeglichen. Gut , ich hatte zu Begin nen Sack voll mit diesen Marken die einen flinker lvn lassen . die sind nu aber verbraucht . Aber selbst das stört nicht weiter , da ich mir selber auch niocht wirklich druck mache schnellstmöglich max LVL zu erreichen.


----------



## Cerom (24. Juli 2011)

Was du gerade erlebst ist die normale Levelgeschwindigkeit. Ich bin der Meinung das die auch genau richtig ist. Nicht zu schnell, nicht zu langsam. So das man seinen Char kennen lernt und auch alles andere. 

Das ist aber nicht immer so. Diese Marken die dich 20 % oder sogar auch 50 % schneller level lassen wirst du noch öfters bekommen. Richtig schnell geht es aber wenn alle paar Wochen die Levelgeschwindigkeit durch ein Event für eine Woche verdoppelt wird. Dann nimmt es sich mit der Geschwindigkeit her nichts mit WoW. Noch mal schnell geht es wenn dir ein anderer Spieler als Mentor hilft. Wobei ich meine das ist zu schnell. Ich verstehe diese Hast zum Endlevel nicht. Aion bietet so enorm viel, warum soll ich mir diese ganzen Inhalte entgehen lassen ?

Was anderes ist es wenn man dann einen Twink hochziehen möchte. Aber das geht eh noch mal schneller. Einerseits weil man dann schon weis wie es geht. Andererseits weil dann die Monatsbelohnungen und spezielle Quests das noch mal beschleunigen.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (24. Juli 2011)

Das Problem ist, viele haben davor einfach Spiele gespielt die wie WoW aufgebaut sind und wo halt mit der Endstufe erst der richtige Content beginnt. Das ist in Aion einfach total anders. Du kannst dir zB gutes 30er bzw. 40er PvP Gear holen, die plussen und bis LvL 55 locker tragen und sogar besser sein als so manche andere Spieler mit 55er Gear. 
Mein Tipp ist also, das Spiel einfach über die ganzen Level genießen und nicht versuchen durch den content zu hetzen, denn da vergeht einem schnell der Spaß.


----------



## paradox2412 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich lass mir Zeit mit dem Leveln...hab neu angefangen und bin auch erst 25. Ich geniess alles und nehm auch alles mit was sich bietet.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (25. Juli 2011)

Para auf welchem Server und für welche Fraktion spielst du eigentlich, wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## paradox2412 (25. Juli 2011)

Mit dem neuen Account jetzt auf Thor, Elyos Seite.


----------



## Aargoroth (26. Juli 2011)

auf Thor bin ich auch ^^ ebenfalls Elyos


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (26. Juli 2011)

Jungs postet mir mal eure Namen als private Messege und ich adde euch, denn bin auch Elyos dort )


----------



## Aargoroth (27. Juli 2011)

ich heiße , oh wunder, da Aargoroth....lvl 33 Rangernoob ^^


----------



## Yarashimo (3. August 2011)

Wie hier zu lesen versuch' ich mich gerade zwischen Aion und dem neu erschienenem Rift zu entscheiden. Hat hier vielleicht jemand, der Aion im akutellen Umfang spielt auch mal Rift angetestet und kann mir etwas dazu sagen?

MfG


----------



## Noriah (4. August 2011)

Lass Rift lieber sein. Ich finde es sehr Langweilg wenn man 50 ist den Endcontent hat man sehr schnell erreicht und PVP ist voll für den Arsch.


----------



## paradox2412 (5. August 2011)

/signed


----------



## Zeraphor (6. August 2011)

Der Grund warum AION nicht der erwartete WoW-Killer wurde ist der, dass zu viele PvEler sich zu viel vom Content dieses anfänglich reinen Asia-PvP-Grinder erwartet hatten. Man sah die vielen (wirklich gelungenen) CryEngine-Animationen und war alleine deshalb schon total angefixt auf AION. Die Ernüchterung kam dann im Gameplay, ab einem gewissen LvL gab es kaum mehr Quests, das Leveln selber war vom Zeitaufwand fast schon versuchte Körperverletzung. Mittlerweile hat sich das aber geändert, der Content wurde massiv gepushed, das Leveln geht schneller und im Endgame ist jetzt auch für PvEler gut was geboten. Ich habe jetzt drei Monate RIFT hinter mir und find's nur noch fad, LvL-Cap war schon nach zwei Wochen erreicht (lol?), PvP is total für die Socke, das Balancing hinkt vorne und hinten und der PvE-Content ist nicht abwechslungsreich genug für meinen Geschmack. Also habe ich meinen AION-Account reaktiviert und es macht nur noch Laune. Und ich bleib jetzt so lange bei AION bis GWII rauskommt


----------



## Rhyir (7. August 2011)

Ich überlege gerade mit Aion anzufangen und hätte ein paar Fragen vorab, wäre toll wenn man mir diese beantworten könnte!

1: Gibt es ein Dungeonfinder?

2: Wenn Ja, wielange sind dort die Wartezeiten? (Vorallem im low-Mid level und Nachtzeit)

3: Ist es möglich nur per Instanzen zulvln? Oder gibt es auch im lowlvl dort beschränkungen?

4: Wie Ich gelesen habe gibt es Story Quests die auch gewisse Sachen bringen die von Spiel her wichtig sind. Kommen die Automatisch btw sind in der Hauptstadt zufinden oder nur wenn man wirklich stur questet?

5: Ab welchen Level kann man an den Raids im PvP Teilnehmen?(Btw ist es Sinnvoll und findet man eine Gruppe).

6: Wie verdient man sich die PvP-Sets? Durch PvP oder kann man sich ein Item Set schon vorm PvP Start erarbeiten? Wenn Ja wo findet man die Händler?

7: Wie sehen die Spielerzahlen Nachts aus?
8: Findet man Grindpartner im low-mid level oder questen alle?







Glaube das wars erstmal, danke schonmal vorab


----------



## Makanko (7. August 2011)

Also ich habe in Aion auch wieder vor kurzem reingeschaut ich kann die Fragen nur bedingt beantworten.

Also zum ersten Punkt: Es gibt keinen Dungeonfinder wie du es aus WoW kennst. Aber es gibt einen Gruppensuch-Tool der etwas ähnlich funktionert.

In Instanzen kann man ziemlich gut Leveln nur diese kann man nur mit einer Beschränkung besuchen. Wenn du einmal drin warst dann bekommst du eine ID und musst eine Wartezeit hinnehmen. z.B. die erste Gruppeninstanz Nochsana hat eine Wartezeit von 12 Stunden glaub ich, bevor du sie ein weiteres Mal besuchen kannst.

Story Quests gibt es. Diese werden durch ein besonderes Zeichen über den Kopf des Questgebers gekennzeichnet. Aber nach meinem Empfinden weder wichtig noch spannend.

Zum PvP: Die einzelnen einnehmbaren Burgen haben unterschiedliche Levelanforderungen. Ich glaube aber, dass man für die niedrigststufige Burg schon an die Level 30 sein sollte.

PvP Sets verdienst du durch das töten von Monstern und Spielern und durch das dabei sein bei Burgeinnahmen im Abyss. Die Hauptsache ist eben, du hällst dich im Abyss auf. Dort kriest du durch alles Abyss-Punkte die in PvP Sets investiert werden können. Doch Vorsicht, und das ist das Spannende dadran. Wenn dich gegnerische Spieler töten, dann verlierst du Abyss-Punkte.

Und die letzten Fragen bezüglich Grindpartner und Spielerzahlen Nachts kann ich nicht zuversichtlich beantworten. Aber die Server sind relativ gut gefüllt und die Chancen stehen ganz gut Spieler auch Nachts zu finden oder Grindpartner.

Und meine Antwort zu der Frage ob es sich lohnt in Aion reinzuschnuppern: Wenn man wegen der Grindlastigkeit und dem fehlenden Content im Endgame aufgehört hast, dann lohnt es sich nur teilweise wieder reinzuschnuppern. Die Quests sind bloß offensichtliche "getarnte" Grinderei. Endgame in Form von Raids und Instanzen haben sie aber erweitert. Leider haben sie auch meiner Meinung nach einiges verschlimmbessert. Die albernen Kostüme(die teilweise die Atmosphäre zerstören), Pets und die ständige schenkerei von Items nach jedem Level UP (Mit Level 25 soger eine goldene! Waffe) und die langweiligen Quests konnten mich nicht bis über Level 30 an Aion binden. Das ganze erscheint mir irgendwie alles einfach zu albern und unseriös. Das Spiel ist mir eben vorallem einfach zu voll mit irgendwelchen dummen sinnfreien Gadgets. Ich will in einem Fantasy Spiel keine Jeans und Pullover sehen...


----------



## Lucid (7. August 2011)

Meiner meinung nach lohnt sich AION nicht wirklich. ich habe schon wow gespielt, aion und rift.... und ganz ehrlich? sowohl rift als auch wow empfand ich als besser. die graphik ist ganz okay - keine frage. während wow einen eigenen stil hat und daher nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist, ähneln sich aion und rift mmn - und da ist rift besser.
Aion empfand ich als ein sehr pvp orientiertes grind spiel. aber da kann ich auch besser Guildwars spielen. wow und rift sind mehr pve orientiert, was mir einfach mehr zusagt
Die lvl zeit ist bei wow/rift angemessen (wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich rift nicht bis endlevel gespielt habe) bei aion habe ich schon nach 1 1/2 monaten die flinte ins korn geworfen.
grinden hat ich schon zu genüge bei ragnarok online, wo man für 1% 1 stunde auf fast max lvl braucht, und man pro tot 1 -5 % (je nach server) verliert =)

ich würde dir empfehlen mal das kostenlose "Forsaken World" anzugucken, zwar hat dieses wieder nen itemshop, dennoch ist die graphik sehr nett, die klassen intressant und die instanzen (auch über dungeon finder machbar) weder zu lang noch zu kurz.


----------



## Cerom (7. August 2011)

zu 1. Was immer das ist ein Dungeonfinder. Meinst du einen Gruppensuchtool ? Das gibt es.

zu 2. siehe 1

zu 3. Bedingt. Die meisten Instanzen haben Wartezeiten von meist 22 Stunden. Lediglich der Feuertempel (ab level 30 glaube ich) und Nonsancha (ab level 25) haben keine Wartezeiten. Die erste Instanz kann man auch erst ab Stufe 17 betreten, das ist dann allerdings eine Soloinstanz. Die nächste wäre Nonsanca.

zu 4. Du meinst die Kampagnenquests. Dabei sind im Gegensatz zu den normalen Quests die uestgeber nicht blau sondern gelb gekennzeichnet. Du siehst auf der Übersichtskarte alle Quests die es für dich gibt. Blau sind normale Quests, gelb Kampagnen und Pink Eventquests.

zu 5: Ab Stufe 25 kann man es. Vor Stufe 35 ist das aber weniger sinnvoll. Richtig mithalten kann man erst so um Stufe 50.

zu 6. Die gibt’s nur gegen Abysspunkte. Abysspunkte bekommt man durch das töten von NPC´s im Abyss. Durch quests im Abyss. Durch töten von Spielern der gegnerischen Fraktion (in allen Gebiten). Durch Abyssinstanzen. Durch die Instanz Dredgion (ab 46 und ab 51, gibt 2). Durch die Instanz Esoterrasse, ab Stufe 50. Und durch die Monatsbelohnungen (ab 6. Monat)

7: Vertretbar. Für die beliebten Sachen wird man Gruppen finden. Aber normal natürlich viel ruhiger als tagsüber.

8: Man findet bestimmt für alles mal Gleichgesinnte. Für das Grinden muß man wohl


----------



## Rhyir (7. August 2011)

Danke Euch beiden


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (9. August 2011)

Lucid schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach lohnt sich AION nicht wirklich. ich habe schon wow gespielt, aion und rift.... und ganz ehrlich? sowohl rift als auch wow empfand ich als besser. die graphik ist ganz okay - keine frage. während wow einen eigenen stil hat und daher nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist, ähneln sich aion und rift mmn - und da ist rift besser.
> Aion empfand ich als ein sehr pvp orientiertes grind spiel. aber da kann ich auch besser Guildwars spielen. wow und rift sind mehr pve orientiert, was mir einfach mehr zusagt
> Die lvl zeit ist bei wow/rift angemessen (wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich rift nicht bis endlevel gespielt habe) bei aion habe ich schon nach 1 1/2 monaten die flinte ins korn geworfen.
> grinden hat ich schon zu genüge bei ragnarok online, wo man für 1% 1 stunde auf fast max lvl braucht, und man pro tot 1 -5 % (je nach server) verliert =)
> ...



Nunja aber bei AION levelt es sich ja nun auch sehr fix. 
Die Quest XP wurde ja deutlich angehoben, und durch Energie der Rast (+40% XP für Mobs UND Quests).

Also man kann sicherlich nicht mehr davon sprechen, dass AION sich nach derzeitigem Stand wie ein "Grinder" spielt.

Für PVP Fans, also Open sowie instanziertem PVP ist AION nach wie vor eine gute Adresse. Was hat man schon für Alternativen?
Warhammer Online hatte auch recht gutes PVP, doch das Spiel ist ja fast tot.
Klar wenn man auf Arena PVP a la WoW steht, dann ist AION nichts, doch wenn man auf Burgschlachten in Kombination mit einer PVPVE Instanz wie Dredgion steht, dann wird man dem AION PVP viel abgewinnen können.

Mittlerweile ist AION ein richtig gutes Komplettpaket, PVP, PVE und der Crafting / Handel sind sehr gut gelungen, wenn man bei einem MMORPG auf nichts verzichten will kann man AION eine Chance geben (Warhammer z.B hatte ja ganz schwaches PVP, Rift hat beispielsweise kein wirklich gutes PVP, usw.). Voraussetzung ist aber natürlich, dass man dem koreanischen Stil was abgewinnen kann, ich für meinen Teil hab koreanische MMORPGs schon immer gemocht


----------



## Geige (15. August 2011)

Also zu Levelgeschwindigkeit kann ich nur ein kleines Beispiel bringen.
An die Hutquest in SH wird sich ja wohl noch jeder erinnern, die gab früher so 100k bis 400K, bin
mir nichtmehr so sicher. Gestern habe ich meinen Account mal wieder hervorgeholt stand gerade vor dem Shugo
und gib die Quest ab. *Bäm 1,7 Millionen!* o.O
Und nurnoch 20 mal abgeben für den Hut, das ist sogut wie geschenckt!


----------



## Xelyna1990 (17. August 2011)

Stimmt es das man als Anfänger Monate Lang keine chance hat irgendwie Konkurenzfähig im PvP zu werden? Ich hab da im Offizielen forum einen Thread gelesen, ich wollt eigendlich in Warhammer oder Aion mal wieder reinschauen weil ich ein PvP mmo speilen möchte, aber wenn ich erst mal ein halbes jahr Brauch nur um eine Chance zu haben lohnt sich das nicht ganz ^^


----------



## Type your name here (17. August 2011)

es kommt natürlich auch auf ausrüstung und co an aber vor 2 tagen bin ich mit nem legi kumpel (gilde)
durch den abyss gerannt haben quests und ap gefarmt und den ein oder anderen asmo geklatscht.

Man sollte denk ich nich alleine im abyss rumlaufen und wenn doch muss man sich bewusst sein das man schnell mal weggenatzt wird 

An das Equipt kommt man "relativ" schnell ran PvP Equipt dauert etwas länger als PvE


----------



## Geige (17. August 2011)

Passendes einstiegs-EQ ist inzwischen "relativ" leicht zu bekommen.
Auch das Leveln wurde sehr angenehm gestaltet, mit 2.7 kommt noch eine PvP-BG ins
Spiel, was unkompliziertes und schnelles PvP verspricht. 

Aion hat sich vom Angehauchtem-Asia-Grinder zum einem westelichem Spiel entwickelt.
Wenn du Aion schonmal irgendwie gut fandest, wird es dir inzwischen sicherlich doch sehr gefallen!

Sollte deine Wahl auf Kromede-Asmo fallen: Faehlyn anschreiben, bin z.Z 22 und es geht stetig bergauf


----------



## Cerom (18. August 2011)

Also ganz so rosig ist Aion nun auch nicht. Insgesamt ist Aion wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel und sehr ausgereift. Aber auch wenn der PVE Teil wirklich schon von Anfang an Spaß macht, PVP ist schon recht hart. Vor 50 ist man im PVP fast nur Opfer, außer bei den Raids vielleicht wenn man vorsichtig dabei ist. Aber auch da nur weil man in der Masse von hunderten von Spielern verschwindet. PVP in Aion ist sehr ausrüstungsabhängig und die ist erst nach langer Zeit zu bekommen. Daneben muß man seinen Char aber auch beherschen. Also es dauert schon einige Zeit bis man im PVP was erreichen kann. Ist man aber erst mal so weit macht es wirklich Spaß


----------



## Eldorados (11. September 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt mal die Proberversion angespielt, da ich es noch überhaupt nicht kannte. Ich finde es eine Frechheit, das man dafür Monatsgebüren berappen muss. Vieleicht liegt es auch nur an den Probeaccount, aber Spaß am Spiel sieht bei mir etwas anders aus. Nach einer Stunde habe ich wieder ausgeloggt. Jetzt könnt ihr über mich schimpfen, dennoch wünsche ich allen, denen es gefällt viel Spaß. *winkt*


----------



## Neneko89 (11. September 2011)

Eldorados schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mal die Proberversion angespielt, da ich es noch überhaupt nicht kannte. Ich finde es eine Frechheit, das man dafür Monatsgebüren berappen muss. Vieleicht liegt es auch nur an den Probeaccount, aber Spaß am Spiel sieht bei mir etwas anders aus. Nach einer Stunde habe ich wieder ausgeloggt. Jetzt könnt ihr über mich schimpfen, dennoch wünsche ich allen, denen es gefällt viel Spaß. *winkt*



Hilfreich wäre es vielleicht wenn du auch noch schreibst was genau dir nicht gefallen hat. 

Ich werd demnächst auch mal wieder in Aion reinschauen. Muss nurnoch jemanden finden ders mir runterlädt. Weiß jemand wies bei Aion mit UMTS Internet aussieht? Hat man da arg Laggs oder hält es sich in Grenzen?
Hab das letzte mal Aion zu Release gespielt, da hats mir eigentlich schon Lust gemacht, nur das Leveln war schon sehr heftig. ^^ Denk aber ich werd dann wieder, wie das letzte mal auch auf Kromede n Täubchen anfangen


----------



## Eldorados (11. September 2011)

Also mir gefällt die Optik nicht so wirklich, ich kam mir vor wie in Rom, was vieleicht aber auch am startgebiet liegen kann. Vieleicht wird das später noch angenehmer fürs Auge. Ich möchte auch nicht zu viel darüber sagen, weil ich sehr schwer zu zufriedenstellen bin. Rift hat mich nach 30 lvl. auch gelangweilt, also nicht zu ernst nehmen meine Aussage und selber reinschnuppern.


----------



## Vonweither (12. September 2011)

Ich finde gerade die Optik in Aion toll.  Wenn Du mit "Rom" Runes of Magic" meinst: Ja, das Startgebiet der Elyos, Poeta ist schon stark "zuckrig" angehaucht. Da kannst du aber nicht mal bis Level 10 gekommen sein, denn dann kommt man schon nach Sanctum/Verteron, das "erwachsener" ist. Später werden die Gebiete sehr unterschiedlich. Auf Asmodier-Seite sind sie eh düsterer, wenn man die freundlichen Farben nicht so mag.  Ich finde Aion nach wie vor gut und werde es bis GW2 spielen.


----------



## Neneko89 (12. September 2011)

Vonweither schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade die Optik in Aion toll.  Wenn Du mit "Rom" Runes of Magic" meinst: Ja, das Startgebiet der Elyos, Poeta ist schon stark "zuckrig" angehaucht. Da kannst du aber nicht mal bis Level 10 gekommen sein, denn dann kommt man schon nach Sanctum/Verteron, das "erwachsener" ist. Später werden die Gebiete sehr unterschiedlich. Auf Asmodier-Seite sind sie eh düsterer, wenn man die freundlichen Farben nicht so mag.  Ich finde Aion nach wie vor gut und werde es bis GW2 spielen.



Seh ich auch so. Mit RoM konnt ich im gegenzug garnichts anfangen. War mir irgendwie zu doof. Da hat mir die Grafik nicht gefallen. In Aion dagegen finde ich de eigentlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Eldorados (12. September 2011)

Richtig! Weiter bis Lvl 6 oder so habe ich nicht gemacht. Mir fehlte halt der Aha Effekt, aber ich sagte ja bereits, dass man mich in diesem Fall nicht all zu ernst nehmen sollte  Ich denke eher, das bei allen Spielen, die ich im mom. an teste, die Luft einfach raus ist. Wen wundert es nach 6,5 Jahren Wow. Ich denke, der Hacken liegt einfach bei mir selbst, und nicht beim Spiel.


----------



## Crav3n (13. September 2011)

Moin Leute, 

da ich keine Lust hatte noch einen Thread aufzumachen der in die Richtung geht, nutze ich den hier mal mit. Ich hab vor einigen Tagen den Support kontaktiert und wollte mir meine NCSoft MasterAcc-Daten zuschicken lassen, habe auch soweit alle relevanten Infos angegeben. Nun meine Frage: Ist es bei NCSoft derzeit immer so das der Support so lange braucht? Glaube habe den Support am Freitag kontaktiert und seitdem warte ich. 

Da bei mir gerade halt flaute ist was andere MMOs angeht wollte ich mal endlich wieder in AION reinschnuppern, habt ihr in letzter Zeit auch des selbe Anliegen gehabt, wenn ja, wäre ich über eure Erfahrung bezüglich der Acc-Daten zukommen lassen , seitens des Supports, dankbar. 

MFG


----------



## punkten1304 (13. September 2011)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> da ich keine Lust hatte noch einen Thread aufzumachen der in die Richtung geht, nutze ich den hier mal mit. Ich hab vor einigen Tagen den Support kontaktiert und wollte mir meine NCSoft MasterAcc-Daten zuschicken lassen, habe auch soweit alle relevanten Infos angegeben. Nun meine Frage: Ist es bei NCSoft derzeit immer so das der Support so lange braucht? Glaube habe den Support am Freitag kontaktiert und seitdem warte ich.
> 
> ...



Also ich persöhnlich kann die negativerfahrungen anderer Spieler mit dem Support @ wartezeiten nicht nachvollziehen. Habe bisher öfters den Support angeschrieben und es war alles, MIT mehrmaligen Antworten+fragen meinerseits, in 2 tagen erledigt. Nur naja sind die antworten wie bei vielen Supports, oft recht unpersöhnlich und wirken wie maschinell erstellt^^

@Eldo Nja das stimmt schon...wenn man solange nen Game gespielt hat was einen voll überzeugt hat so fällt es schwer nen ersatz zu finden, denn man vergleicht auch immer, es ist einfach schwer Objectiv zu urteilen. Ich denke du hättest bis über lvl 10 hinaus Spielen sollen um dir nen wirklich eindruck machen zu koennen^^. Klar man kann auch sagen das nen SPiel auch von Anfang an überzeugen sollte, aber wenns halt mal erst 10lvl brauch is doch auch nit wild, die sind fix gemacht. Was den TrialAcc angeht, KP in wiefern man da eingeschränkt ist, aber ich denke nicht soweit als dass das Erlebniss im Startgebiet beeinträchtigt wird. Btw ist in paar tagen (glaube ab 22.ten) das Jubiläums event. Jeder mit nem Vollaccount(soweit ich weis) der aber eingefroren is(zeit abgelaufen halt), bekommt für diese Eventtime ne Reaktivierung und kann zocken. Event geht 2 Wochen und beinhaltet Double EXP+ DoubleDroprate(was an sich schon nice is; Erhöte droprate events gabs schon aber das waren einstellige %te an erhöhung und hier sinds dann halt Doppelt ) und alle 20minuten läd sich ieine energie auf die man, wenn man genug von hat gegen verschiedenste Belohnungen eintauschen kann. Glaube gleichzeitig läuft noch iein Event, aber weiß nit genau.

@ PvP: Geige Hat schon recht, da kommen arenen. FAIL ist nur das geplant ist diese erst ab lvl 46 zugänglich zu machen was unfair gegenüber den Neulingen ist die ab lvl 20/25 sich im PvP üben wollen. Aktuell ist es definitiv so, das du als kompletter Neuling schlechte karten im lvlbereich 20/25-50 hast. 

Warum?
Weil: nach solanger Zeit und wenig zulauf neuer Spieler gibt es immer mehr Twinks, vorallem Twinks die starkequippt sind, so equipt das da kein neuling auf selbem lvl mit seinem Budget rankommen kann. Davon rennen leider viele rum. Oder man wird gnadenlos von den highs weggeboxt die praktisch 0 davon haben jemanden zu killn der lvl 30 is und sie 55.. Oder man wird von highgruppen erwischt oder gleichlvligen Gruppen. Also Solo als neuling ist= tod zu 70-90%. Da ist es schon fail, die einzige gute Alternative für PvP erst ab LvL-46 zu öffnen. Man muss auch optionen für Casuals, die auch gerne alleine bzw. halt ohne gruppe/legi pvp machen, bieten damit die ab PvPBeginnLvL üben koennen. Klar man kann in den Arenen auch auf überpimpte Twinks treffen, aber die Möglichkeit sich frei zu entscheiden: "jetzt geh ich pvp machen" lockt mehr neulinge an als das momentan recht harte OpenPvP. Es schreckt auch viele einfach ab, wenn sie sich bewusst werden wie risk es im Abyss is oder ab den lvl 30 gebieten, solo zu laufen, weil man Angst haben muss das meine ohne probs gegankt wird. Am Anfang, zum Start aions, war das alles kein problem..da gabs Chancengleichheit. Jetzt nicht mehr(für solo's). Stimmt zwar das man halbwegs easy gutes Gold equip für lvl 30/35(PvE) bekommt mit dem man dann mehr chancen hat, aber dennoch ist der Weg durchs PvP sehr steinig im Mom. 

Fazit: PvP auf lowlvl als Neuling= Gruppe(mindestens 2-Mannteam) need, bzw. sehr zu empfehlen.

Aber alles in allem kann man sagen, dass Aion(so wie ein Vorredner sagte) sich sehr gut seit Release entwickelt hat und wesentlich mehr Spaß bringt als damals. In nem Kommentar zu nem Artikel hier bei buffed schrieb jemand das Aion zu beginn viel anspruchsvoller war...hm njo anspruchsvoll für die Tastatur weil grinder pur


----------



## Kimgloss (21. September 2011)

Hallo.

Habe mir - per 10-Tages-Probeaccount - das Spiel einmal angesehen, bzw. bin gerade noch dabei es anzusehen.

Ich finds nicht schlecht, eher sogar sehr gut 

Die Grafik ist wunderschön, insbesondere die Chars sehr detailliert, was ich als besonder angenehm empfand. Auch die Landschaft ist nett, wobei der Stil (und die Farben) sicherlich Geschmackssache ist.

Wer generell solche Online-Games schon gespielt hat, findet sich schnell zurecht mit Spielmechanik, Steuerung, etc. Das ist leider auch gleich der Nachteil, wie ich finde: Besonders innovativ empfinde ich das Ganze nicht. 

Ich finde, ein nettes Spiel, das man gut zocken kann (ohne Grinden).

Ob ich mir wirklich einen "echten" Account zulegen werden, muss ich noch sehen. Ist es das Geld monatlich wirklich wert?! Ich bin noch unschlüssig.

Frage noch dazu meinerseits: Ich habe die Posts vorher so verstanden, das ich ab einer gewissen Stufe dem PvP praktisch a) nicht entrinnen kann und b) gleichzeitig auch als Newbie chancenlos bin?! Also "mal gemütlich" vor sich hin-questen ist dann nicht mehr?


----------



## punkten1304 (21. September 2011)

@ PvP...du kannst dem PvP entrinnen und gemütlich vor dich hin questn, ABER es kann halt eben sein das du ab lvl 25 wenn du in den abyss kannst, dort beim Questen weggeboxt wirst da es ja PVP gebiet ist. Das kann dir auch in den gebieten Beluslan;Heiron passieren da dort keine schutzbuffs wie in Morheim/eltnen vorhanden sind. Allerdings ist das nicht soo oft der Fall und wenn doch schreibst halt in den Gruppenchat wo grade tauben sind und dann kommt meist auch bald hilfe  Allerdings kannste recht ruhig questen, vorallem dann ab lvl 42+ auf den Inseln bei den Elyos/asmos denn dort gibt es keine risse und somit keine Feindlichen Spieler. Ab lvl 50 siehts dann anders aus@ Balaurea, da dort zur zeit das meiste Los ist und du wol öfters auch beim normalen questen auf feinde treffen wirst. aber dort ist natürlich auch dementsprechend schnell hilfe zu finden 

Und als totaler newbie bist du nicht grade im Vorteil, sagen wir mal so^^ denn natürlich rennen schon viele twinks rum, die wiederum gut equipped werden und damit dir gegenüber sehr im vorteil sind. Natürlich hilft gutes equip nicht immer über fehlenden skill hinweg, sprich wenn du pvp besser bist als der feind dann hast oft schon gewonnen. Aber es ist halt so das du als neuling im Spiel im Nachteil bist. Aber da sich die Überfälle bis lvl 50 noch im Rahmen halten ist das kein großes Problem  und mit patch 2.7 gibs ab lvl 46 arenen in denen du dann trainieren kannst .

Also es sieht nicht so düster aus  Und ja es ist sein geld wert. Auch wenn viele meinen der Support ist schlecht, so kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Ich erwarte nicht das ich nach anfrage, gleich 10mins oder 60mins später ne Antwort erhalte, denn ich bin ja nicht alleine im Spiel. Noch dazu muss man sehen wieviele Supporter überhaupt zur verfügung stehn und das sind nicht sehr viele, also sollte man auch erwarten das ne Antwort auf ne Anfrage auch mal 1 Tag dauert. Mir wurde jedenfalls bisher immer gut geholfen  Außerdem merkt man das das Spiel ausgereifter ist als ein f2p Spiel. Noch dazu bevorzuge ich ein bezahlmodell, da du bei f2p meist Itemshops hast die ein "der mit dem dickeren portemoneie gewinnt" mit sich bringen.


----------

